# "tesLAX" file format?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I'm having a problem with the iPhone tesLAX convert to CSV failing after running for over an hour. However, I was able to transfer the ".asc" file to my Mac. I can write a Perl script or C program to convert the file. But I don't have a format definition for this file:


```
date Sun Oct 04 08:21:53.540 PM 2020
base hex  timestamps absolute
internal events logged
// version 11.0.0
    1.5983 1   1D8        Rx D 8 21  00  00  00  00  00  C0  BA
    1.5978 1   132        Rx D 8 8F  7C  F4  FF  F8  26  FF  0F
    1.6124 1   266        Rx D 8 00  00  01  23  00  00  93  01
    1.6127 1   243        Rx D 8 01  FC  5F  FF  5E  FF  7B  7B
    1.6132 1   257        Rx D 8 BF  47  1F  00  00  00  00  00
    1.6136 1   129        Rx D 8 B5  26  C5  5F  00  20  FF  3F
    1.6138 1   282        Rx D 8 99  0D  0C  04  88  00  40  0F
    1.6163 1   132        Rx D 8 8C  7C  F4  FF  FA  26  FF  0F
    1.6165 1   1D8        Rx D 8 21  00  00  00  00  00  E0  DA
    1.6167 1   261        Rx D 8 AE  19  C9  08  60  40  0B  00
    1.6169 1   266        Rx D 8 00  00  01  23  00  00  93  01
    1.6312 1   129        Rx D 8 A2  27  C5  5F  00  20  FF  3F
    1.6314 1   132        Rx D 8 8A  7C  F4  FF  F8  26  FF  0F
    1.6317 1   1D8        Rx D 8 21  00  00  00  00  00  00  FA
    1.6319 1   263        Rx D 8 00  76  84  58  5C  3F  95  FA
```
My 'discord' account appears to be FUBAR which is how I normally contact @All About Jake . But after 15 minutes, discord isn't working for me. My best guess:

timestamp - floating number
"1" - integer single value
0x3 - some hex field possibly destination?
"Rx" - the following was read
"D 8" - something telling how many hex bytes follow
"xx xx xx xx xx xx xx xx" - the hex representation of binary data
Using Perl or "c" on my PowerBook would solve the slow conversion problem and allow enhanced processing. But I'm stuck with an undefined file format.

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## pyjamasam (Feb 25, 2020)

bwilson4web said:


> timestamp - floating number
> "1" - integer single value
> 0x3 - some hex field possibly destination?
> "Rx" - the following was read
> ...


You are super close.

timestamp = seconds.microseconds since the epoc (usually jan 1 1970) - But time might not be the epoc. Maybe time since the date at the top of the file. Still in the seconds.microseconds format
1 = bus number I _think_
3 digit hex id = CAN frame ID
Rx = yes, it was a received can frame
D = Not sure totally (but I suspect it doesn't matter)
8 = Number of bytes received (in this case since its an Rx frame)
x Hex pairs (matching the length in the previous field) = The bytes of can data

chris.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks Chris,

I was able to transfer the .asc file to and from my Mac and with a smaller file, get CSV files that helped map the fields I was interested. So I was able to generate this charging curve at the Athens, 150 kW Supercharger:








This will allow me to generate a series of functions that define the charge curve:

0-90 seconds - ramp up to peak charge rate limited by Supercharger and vehicle
91-180 seconds - peak charge interval
181-1101 seconds - the ramp down curve to vehicle charge limit (67%)
I've also figured out how to pass files between my iPhone and PowerBook. This will lead to faster processing and selecting just the data I'm interested.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Remember you can always use SavvyCAN from @Collin80 to convert file formats, and export to csv etc (as well as generate graphs)

https://www.savvycan.com


----------

